# Battlefield 2142 won't start Issue Plz help



## Benfolds (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey, so I heard good things about BF 2142 and despite knowing that spyware is automatically downloaded when installing it, I bought it today at Wal Mart. So I install it and everything is fine, but when i double click the Desktop Shortcut, a loading screen appears (as usual with BF games) but then nothing happens. I may have missed some minor thing but I'm not sure, please try and help me out or tell me what I need to do to be able to play and why It isn't starting. 

System specs:
-Nvidia 8600 GT 512mb ddr2
-RAM 2GB
-Processor AMDx2 athlon 4400
-320GB seagate Hard drive
-latest drivers are updated with windows xp service pack 2 

I have played crysis and many other games including BF 1942 fine on this computer, I'm pretty sure I just missed something.


----------



## Benfolds (Jan 5, 2008)

Also, when i go to start - programs - eagames - battlefield2142 - register, and try and click earegister it gives me the message "EReg has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. If you were lost in the middle of something, the information you were working on might be lost. Please tell microsoft about the problem."

A basic error report prompting. This also happens when I go to the easyinfo tab.


----------



## Benfolds (Jan 5, 2008)

I downloaded comrade game arcade launcher and tried launching BF 2142 from there, It worked once after many attempts and I got to run it on 1 player mode. I have not been lucky enough to get it to work again as of yet. I am unable to get into online games as well.


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Have you attempted to reinstall it?

Are there any scratches on the cd?


----------



## Benfolds (Jan 5, 2008)

no the CD is brand new, I bought it today no scratches and No I haven't tried reinstalling , but upon further testing I find after like 6 minutes of constantly clicking battlefield 2142 icon and discontinuing etc, it works. So I need to invest around 10 mins of time for it to work and it is always random and online play is not possible.


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Download the program called Xfire and see if you can launch it from that one.


----------



## Benfolds (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks, I did but same thing happens, after a while of clicking it randomly opens.


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Do any other programs/games do this?


----------



## highland3r (Jun 1, 2008)

My problem turned out to be PACE Anti-Piracy.

put this script into a .BAT file
Run the bat file you made and answer yes 3 times.
________add everything under this line____________

@ECHO OFF 
ECHO. 
ECHO This Batch file will Reset the Pace Anti-Piracy in Battlefield 2142 Allowing it to load again 
ECHO Written by Beggin-Strips a.k.a Guy Galluzzo. 
ECHO. 
PAUSE 
ECHO. 
ECHO This first Step will remove the Pace Registry key in your HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE once you run 2142 again the entry will be recreated. 
ECHO. 
reg delete "HKLM\Software\PACE Anti-Piracy" 
pause 
ECHO. 
ECHO This second Step will remove the Pace Registry key in your HKEY_CURRENT_USER once you run 2142 again the entry will be recreated. 
ECHO. 
reg delete "HKCU\Software\PACE Anti-Piracy" 
pause 
ECHO. 
ECHO This third and final Step will remove the Pace folder in your Common Files Folder once you run 2142 again the folder will be recreated. 
ECHO. 
del "C:\Program Files\Common Files\PACE Anti-Piracy\Log Files\*.*" 
ECHO. 
ECHO Once this batch file closes you will be able to play Battlefield 2142 again. 
ECHO. 
pause 
EXIT


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

I have the same exact problem. I have tried updating drivers, installing patches, updating punkbuster, updating directx, running as admin, and probably a bunch more things but it still doesn't work. I just tried the directions in the post above and it didn't work. Anyone got any more ideas?


----------



## AoDay (Feb 2, 2008)

I have the error:

Faulting application BF2142.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4833ed6d, faulting module RendDX9.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x48164122, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0000a22a, process id 0x17ec, application start time 0x01c8c4e2bd84d030.

anyone know whats up


----------



## afghboi (Sep 13, 2008)

can u please tell me the entrie code on urs ive lost mine


----------



## mightymike96 (Nov 19, 2008)

you guys lucky i bought like 2 month ago and ijust got so furstrated i stopped trying so heres the thing i tried everything resart computer download the patchs reinstall and it will never work i have xfire tried it from there so when i open it up it says the error report and the closes it down nay ideas on what i can do?


----------

